# Green Toad (Bufo Viridis)



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

My new Green toad (Bufo Viridis):










I have researched these a lot but any extra care tips would be great.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

he is nice,you get some lovely froggies,do you get them all from the same shop? :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

that is so cute! :flrt:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, I got the fantasy horned frog and the budgetts from my local petshop but the green horned frog and the green toad came from blue lizard reptiles. You also have some beautiful frogs, i love your signature!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:

How quickly did they arrive after ordering?How well were they packaged?I look at their frog page every day and I have an eye on a few :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

I ordered him wednesday night, he was dispatched yesterday afternoon and i recieved him this morning. They are very quick with delivery and his was really well packaged. They had included two heat packs in a polystyrene box so he wasn't affected by the cold and was also well protected with paper shreddings etc.

The animals are always really healthy and they are really easy to contact. Keep us posted if you buy any new frogs from them, it sounds like you love frogs as much as i do!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh that is really good to know,I have 24 frogs,hubby says no more,especially after getting 4 canes,2 of which I got last friday and also my 3 fire bellied toads,hubby is fab,but I cant get any more,YET :lol2:,BUT I have my eyes on the chubby frog and I love your green toad,I wouldnt be able to just have one of those :lol2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am surprised that you havent got a cane toad from them too,apparently they are quite large and seem to be all female :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

I would love one but i have heard the grow quite large. I am also having trouble persuading my family to have more pets, i keep trying to sneak them in but they always notice!! I am very tempted by the cane toads now, are they easy to keep?


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thought I'd show you one of many beautiful Green Toads I caught in Kaunas, Lithuania last year, they are everywhere there ! :lol2:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

They are lovely, beautiful patterning.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Liam I love it :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

The Canes I have only had a few weeks,they seem to be easy to keep,a little shy,but thats normal I think,lovely and handsome too :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

I know I really want a Green Toad and i did actually consider taking him home with me but that would be nasty and whether it would get found in my luggage:lol2:

Cane Toads are awesome beasts, I go on holiday to the Philippines once a year as my mother is from there and ive been going there since i was a toddler and we used to find these giant Cane Toads, (they would be everywhere at night, literally everywhere) locals arent to fond of them either, but yeah we used to put a bucket on this toad, and the bucket would jump and it would look hilarious.

Harsh i know but we were young and silly. Will be going there in the summer, and on the look out for them, but not for the same reason when i was a kid :lol2:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

buglc said:


> My new Green toad (Bufo Viridis):
> 
> image
> 
> I have researched these a lot but any extra care tips would be great.


Hi Lauren,

A nice looking male toad you have there. Pop a quick search for 'Bufo viridis' in the RFUK search engine as i've done some reasonably extensive posts on this species on here before with information which hopefully will be of much help to yourself. Mine are up and about in the garden now looking superb considering the particularly brutal winter we've just experienced, but they have not started feeding yet.

Cheers
Al


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Alex M said:


> Hi Lauren,
> 
> A nice looking male toad you have there. Pop a quick search for 'Bufo viridis' in the RFUK search engine as i've done some reasonably extensive posts on this species on here before with information which hopefully will be of much help to yourself. Mine are up and about in the garden now looking superb considering the particularly brutal winter we've just experienced, but they have not started feeding yet.
> 
> ...


Have you been in hibernation, Al?! Good to see you back!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

manda88 said:


> Have you been in hibernation, Al?! Good to see you back!


My thought exactly!:lol2: 

Hmmm, If I do get some sort of rack sorted out, I might have some more room...



...I'm getting as bad as Jackie! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies and thanks fro the advice Al.

How do you house them in the garden? Are they in an enclosure or are the running free?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I would love them in my garden,millions of them would be fab:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Hi Manda and Ron! I've indeed been hibernating (in my local pub) for a couple of months - Hope you're both well?

Hi Lauren - I do keep the viridis and many other European species in my garden etc but mine are kept enclosed in converted Koi vats, i simply drill holes in the bottom of them for drainage and make 'lids' for them - There are cheaper ways of 'making' outdoor vivaria but these are my favourite enclosures for the job, although i do also have some slightly modified aquariums out there aswell to hold some species in. Cheers Al


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

liam3012 said:


> Thought I'd show you one of many beautiful Green Toads I caught in Kaunas, Lithuania last year, they are everywhere there ! :lol2:
> 
> 
> image
> ...


This is a really gorgeous specimen! I love these guys. The colours are amazing, and they are really active and almost inquisitive!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 3 of these for sale! Sad to sell them.. they are gorgeous!


----------

